# Another horrible story with infidelity.



## tom67 (Oct 2, 2012)

This is a really sad story but where infidelity can kill you.
Erin Corwin missing: Neighbor's wife allegedly says body will never be found - Charleston News | Examiner.com

Missing Marine wife Erin Corwin may be 'voluntarily missing'

I feel for h and her mother.


----------



## bandit.45 (Feb 8, 2012)

Sigh.....

What is it with these military spouses?


----------



## tom67 (Oct 2, 2012)

bandit.45 said:


> Sigh.....
> 
> What is it with these military spouses?


:iagree:
I feel for the guy she went goofy after the miscarriage.
Why she would go hunting with her lover well...
I would send the guy a copy of mmslp asap.
I hope he learns we have all been there in our 20s.


----------



## bandit.45 (Feb 8, 2012)

tom67 said:


> :iagree:
> I feel for the guy she went goofy after the miscarriage.
> Why she would go hunting with her lover well...
> I would send the guy a copy of mmslp asap.
> I hope he learns we have all been there in our 20s.


I've spent a lot of time out by 29 Palms. That Anza Borrego desert is a great place to hide a body. They will never find her. The OM will never admit anything, and her BH will be haunted the rest of his life.


----------



## tom67 (Oct 2, 2012)

bandit.45 said:


> I've spent a lot of time out by 29 Palms. That Anza Borrego desert is a great place to hide a body. They will never find her. The OM will never admit anything, and her BH will be haunted the rest of his life.


I read there are mines all around there.
Something is wrong here.


----------



## bandit.45 (Feb 8, 2012)

tom67 said:


> I read there are mines all around there.
> Something is wrong here.


Mine shafts are great places to dump bodies if they are deep enough. 

Another great way to get rid of a body is to drive down to the Salton Sea, get a boat, haul the body way out and dump it. The corrosive salts will liquefy the body and the gar fish will devour what's left.


----------



## tom67 (Oct 2, 2012)

It is sad.
The hub needs ic now.


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

The family has a facebook page for her search

https://www.facebook.com/LocateErin


----------



## Turin74 (Apr 11, 2014)

Used to know a guy who was saying something like:

Soldier meets a gorgeous girl and marries her - that's romance. 
He has to go on a tour - that's drama. 
She remains faithful - that's science fiction. 



bandit.45 said:


> Sigh.....
> 
> What is it with these military spouses?


 _Posted via *Topify* on Android_


----------



## Forest (Mar 29, 2014)

I had also posted this story a week or two ago over in the "does it seem like lots of wives cheating" thread.

You look at the Corwins, you see nice kids, a kind of innocence. In the one picture I saw of Lee, he looked like a dlck. Another "bad boy" type.

The bright side is there have been a few successful murder prosecutions without a body. "Bad Boy" seems dumb enough that he may give enough damaging ammo to get himself in the wringer. He also seem rather predictable, which may help to find the body. He probably had his cell phone with him at all times, that could help to track his whereabouts.

Everyone involved seems to have a blabbermouth gene.


----------



## lifeistooshort (Mar 17, 2013)

Infidelity is very common in the military, both by militaries and spouses, for the same reasons it's common with long distance relationships. Prolonged separations are terrible for marriages; in the miliary though there is generally more opportunity to cheat. This is especially true of spouses, and particularly those who live in base housing.

Sadly, I agree that her body will probably not be found. But maybe om will get drunk and run his mouth and someone will rat him out. There's actually a pretty good chance of that.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Rottdad42 (Nov 26, 2012)

When I did my rounds, the deserts of iraq, somalia, there were guys there that received this kind of news at a regular pace. 5000 plus miles from home and they were helpless. They would walk around and pace making windows, know what I mean. These guys some friends some not, were bottom line in he!! I didn't have a girlfriend at the time for that reason. Got the jist from my dad (vietnam vet), he was very clear about the dear john crap. I saw a picture in the news of the bh and the idiot. The om man was a vet and he knows the hurt and yet he doesn't even care what he did to his brother (band of brother) so to speak. So much for the core values. Honor, integrity etc... He didn't learn a thing.


----------



## Turin74 (Apr 11, 2014)

Back in my days, no emails, no Skype sessions in the barracks ... Just plain paper letters. So you sit on the bunk near this guy, who's reading a letter from home and you look at his face and you know this is that letter... So good CO can just keeps him very occupied and nowhere near the weapons. 




Rottdad42 said:


> When I did my rounds, the deserts of iraq, somalia, there were guys there that received this kind of news at a regular pace. 5000 plus miles from home and they were helpless. They would walk around and pace making windows, know what I mean. These guys some friends some not, were bottom line in he!! I didn't have a girlfriend at the time for that reason. Got the jist from my dad (vietnam vet), he was very clear about the dear john crap. I saw a picture in the news of the bh and the idiot. The om man was a vet and he knows the hurt and yet he doesn't even care what he did to his brother (band of brother) so to speak. So much for the core values. Honor, integrity etc... He didn't learn a thing.


 _Posted via *Topify* on Android_


----------



## LongWalk (Apr 4, 2013)

Tragic that Anerica has built this huge military force that costs so much. Lives are lost but clearly the social costs are high.

The broken military families generate new generations of poorly educated people from dysfunctional parents who repeat the cycle. Yes, there are plenty of fine people in the services, too. Statistically, America loses. Infidelity and divorce are one cost. Substance abuse and PTSD are others. The VA scandal shows that politicians don't care enough to fix it.

_Posted via *Topify* using iPhone/iPad_


----------



## lifeistooshort (Mar 17, 2013)

One guy I served with told me that when he got married he was getting out because there was too much opportunity for everyone to cheat and he'd seen enough families wrecked by military life.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Nucking Futs (Apr 8, 2013)

LongWalk said:


> Tragic that Anerica has built this huge military force that costs so much. Lives are lost but clearly the social costs are high.
> *
> The broken military families generate new generations of poorly educated people from dysfunctional parents who repeat the cycle.* Yes, there are plenty of fine people in the services, too. Statistically, America loses. Infidelity and divorce are one cost. Substance abuse and PTSD are others. The VA scandal shows that politicians don't care enough to fix it.
> 
> _Posted via *Topify* using iPhone/iPad_


WTF, you think military people are poorly educated? The dregs of society? Trailer trash?


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

LongWalk said:


> Tragic that Anerica has built this huge military force that costs so much. Lives are lost but clearly the social costs are high.
> 
> The broken military families generate new generations of poorly educated people from dysfunctional parents who repeat the cycle. Yes, there are plenty of fine people in the services, too. Statistically, America loses. Infidelity and divorce are one cost. Substance abuse and PTSD are others. The VA scandal shows that politicians don't care enough to fix it.


Just because some people in the military have broken marriages, does not mean that even most do. It's certainly not true that our military members and their families are mostly under educated.

It's a small percentage of our military (and ex military) use abuse drugs and/or have PTSD. 

Geez you are exaggerating.


----------



## lifeistooshort (Mar 17, 2013)

EleGirl said:


> Just because some people in the military have broken marriages, does not mean that even most do. It's certainly not true that our military members and their families are mostly under educated.
> 
> It's a small percentage of our military (and ex military) use abuse drugs and/or have PTSD.
> 
> Geez you are exaggerating.


In my experiene, I did not see a lot of drugs. It did happen, and the joke was that you could see the shadow of where the rank used to be and know they'd
been busted down. I don't that the problem was wide spread though.

The uneducated ones are usually the young, lower enlisted ones. The higher ranks were either educated when they came in or went to school while in. That's ok as many are right out of high school; the problem comes when said 19 year old gets married, pops out kids, and has to leave because now you're dealing with young people with limited income, lots of stresses, and a spouse that's away......and ample opportunities to cheat. That kills a lot of marriages.

Gotta be honest though, I didn't see too many highly educated wives. Not that it doesn't exist, but it is generally incompatible with military life for a spouse to be highly educated, unless they are and don't use it. When you have to move a lot it's tough to pursue your own career, and the military is so stressful that if the spouse is highly educated the military will often get out. The officers wives are often involved in all kinds of military causes.....it's not a bad thing, it just is.

The marriages that made it usually involved spouses that were ok with following the military and didn't pursue much of their own, along with a military that had good coping skills. And the ones that were good at lots of long distance. Just my experience.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## warlock07 (Oct 28, 2011)

This picture is sad on so many levels... Can only imagine what the husband is going through at this point...


----------



## warlock07 (Oct 28, 2011)

Lee denied any sexual involvement with Erin, saying the two had only kissed once.


----------



## The Middleman (Apr 30, 2012)

warlock07 said:


> Lee denied any sexual involvement with Erin, saying the two had only kissed once.


:lol::rofl:


----------



## Turin74 (Apr 11, 2014)

Any one sees similarities with Scott Peterson (sp?) case?

_Posted via *Topify* on Android_


----------



## Adeline (Jan 24, 2014)

oh my word, I remember reading about this when it first happened, and totally forgot about it until reading this thread!!! So thank you!! When it first came out and I read the circumstances then, I felt that her husband probably had something to do with it. The fact that her car was found abandoned nearby. And that it was said she was planning on scouting out scenic places to take pictures with her mom when she visited in the future in Joshua Tree Park. I was like... who lets their wife go to a vast desert area by herself?! I had NO IDEA about these new developments.

So by the articles you provided, and then a few others I googled for, what do you think happened? The things about the neighbors wife saying the body won't be found and her husband couldn't keep his lies straight almost makes me think they collaborated on this girl's death? Instead of the dude having the affair secret and doing off with her and his wife having no idea. Sounds like she does though!!


----------



## Openminded (Feb 21, 2013)

Maybe it was the boyfriend's baby. 

Early on during Vietnam, there were college deferments. I don't remember when or if those ended but one of the arguments against the draft when I was young was who was being drafted. Not too many middle class boys. I was in college in the mid-1960's and the ROTC boys I knew were going in after graduation but no one else I knew considered that as an option. Obviously, there were some middle class boys in the military (besides those who were officers) but it was mostly working class boys. 

Now, without the draft, the stereotype is still that those who don't have many/any options enlist in the military. In other words, not too many middle class boys rush into the military right after high school. Regardless of who joins, a lot of them marry very young as both these couples apparently did. Sad story.


----------



## tom67 (Oct 2, 2012)

It's amazing they just let him leave to go to Alaska.
I hope hubs gets some ic and some good knowledge from older soldiers.
She was that naive to think he was going to leave his w and let's celebrate and go hunting.
Life lesson here.


----------



## happyman64 (Jan 12, 2012)

bandit.45 said:


> Mine shafts are great places to dump bodies if they are deep enough.
> 
> Another great way to get rid of a body is to drive down to the Salton Sea, get a boat, haul the body way out and dump it. The corrosive salts will liquefy the body and the gar fish will devour what's left.


You scare me Bandit when you know things like this. Did you have a fishing trip with the Ex Mrs Bandit there or something?


----------



## tom67 (Oct 2, 2012)

happyman64 said:


> You scare me Bandit when you know things like this. Did you have a fishing trip with the Ex Mrs Bandit there or something?


:iagree:


----------



## The Middleman (Apr 30, 2012)

Turin74 said:


> Any one sees similarities with Scott Peterson (sp?) case?
> 
> _Posted via *Topify* on Android_


In that case Scott Peterson was the one having the affairs and didn't want to be a parent because it would disturb his life style. Scott Peterson was convicted compleatly on circumstantial evidence (although I think he's as guilty as sin). This case is pretty different. Erin Corwin's infidelity gives this husband a very clear motive for murder and I'm sure the police are digging into this. It's going to be interesting to see how this plays out.


----------



## Forest (Mar 29, 2014)

Mrs. Lee will be the key. The detectives will have the screws to her:

"Your husband, the father of your kid, is going to spend the rest of his life in prison. You know it, we all do. Are you going to be in prison also, or fix this problem so your kid at least has one parent in his life? Its up to you. That kid is perfectly capable of growing up and only seeing mom across a prison table for the rest of your life. No birthday parties, soccer games, movie nights, weddings....He can be that kid with mom doing life with no parole."


----------



## 10th Engineer Harrison (Dec 11, 2013)

bandit.45 said:


> I've spent a lot of time out by 29 Palms. That Anza Borrego desert is a great place to hide a body. They will never find her. The OM will never admit anything, and her BH will be haunted the rest of his life.


Twentynine Palms is in the Mojave Desert.

The first article says the OM went hunting in Joshua Tree NP? You can't hunt in a national park.

-ol' 2long


----------



## Forest (Mar 29, 2014)

2long said:


> Twentynine Palms is in the Mojave Desert.
> 
> The first article says the OM went hunting in Joshua Tree NP? You can't hunt in a national park.
> 
> -ol' 2long


 I was also wondering about this. Maybe there is a public hunting reserve adjacent or something.

My bigger question is what would someone be hunting in June out there? I briefly looked at a Calif hunting chart, the only thing I could see in season was jackrabbit. Guess there are plenty of those out there.


----------



## bandit.45 (Feb 8, 2012)

happyman64 said:


> You scare me Bandit when you know things like this. Did you have a fishing trip with the Ex Mrs Bandit there or something?


I'm from Southeastern Arizona....copper and silver mines are everywhere. I grew up around old shafts and adits. Some shafts are so deep you can throw a rock in and never hear it hit bottom.


----------



## bandit.45 (Feb 8, 2012)

2long said:


> Twentynine Palms is in the Mojave Desert.
> 
> The first article says the OM went hunting in Joshua Tree NP? You can't hunt in a national park.
> 
> -ol' 2long


The Anza Borrego desert is part of the Mojave. 29 Palms is where the Marine Base is.


----------



## Adeline (Jan 24, 2014)

I'm thinking the news articles got it mixed up with the initial reports that Erin told her mom she was going to Joshua Tree National Park to scope out picturesque locations for photography. News stations misreport all the time. I bet there are some hunting grounds near there, though. And maybe everyone just refers to it as "going hunting at Joshua Tree."


----------



## Turin74 (Apr 11, 2014)

You're right. Yet, cheating in both cases (thinking 'this stuff kills' logo) , pregnant wife, body - initially - not found, strange position of other women, etc. 




The Middleman said:


> Turin74 said:
> 
> 
> > Any one sees similarities with Scott Peterson (sp?) case?
> ...


 _Posted via *Topify* on Android_


----------



## lifeistooshort (Mar 17, 2013)

bandit.45 said:


> I'm from Southeastern Arizona....copper and silver mines are everywhere. I grew up around old shafts and adits. Some shafts are so deep you can throw a rock in and never hear it hit bottom.


Yep, I know of what you speak. It's scary in some of those places. In the Phoenix area a popular place to dump things you don't want found is Four Peaks. Have you ever been there?


----------



## bandit.45 (Feb 8, 2012)

lifeistooshort said:


> Yep, I know of what you speak. It's scary in some of those places. In the Phoenix area a popular place to dump things you don't want found is Four Peaks. Have you ever been there?


Oh yeah. I do a lot of hunting and shooting out there off the Beeline. Think of all mine shafts you see around there, then multiply that times ten, and that's the amount of old mines and claims you run across in SE Arizona.


----------



## Jambri (Mar 19, 2013)

Apparently Erin was not happy with John. At parties she would tell her friends this while he was asleep or in another room. John found out about the affair and forgave her. He wanted to work on the marriage but then she apparently took it underground. The entire thing is baffling to say the least. She had gushed on her FB page about the love she had for John and how he was her soul mate and she was counting down the days till she could be with him. Then not 3 months into married life together she began her affair with CL. She had been texting her friend back in TN that she was pretty sure the baby was not her husbands. So maybe not even using birth control? This seems to be some kind of awfully reckless behavior for a newlywed supposedly in love with her hubby.

I have heard that the police know who did it and they are building a case. CL probably sh*t his pants when he found out that she had been texting her friend that CL had planned a "special day" for her to celebrate her pregnancy with a hunting trip in the desert. He probably thought it was their little secret and nobody else knew about it. The whole thing is sad....if the friend in TN had only spoken up about it, tried to talk some sense into her or perhaps alerted someone in the family, things might have turned out differently.


----------



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)

There's something odd here. Mrs Lee knows the body will never be found? How does she know that? :scratchhead:

Eventually, someone will either crack or make a silly mistake.


----------



## Jambri (Mar 19, 2013)

MattMatt said:


> There's something odd here. Mrs Lee knows the body will never be found? How does she know that? :scratchhead:
> 
> Eventually, someone will either crack or make a silly mistake.


I'm inclined to agree. Supposedly they were going "hunting" a 2 hour drive into the desert. That would be like trying to find a needle in 1000 haystacks. Still can't believe that that didn't throw up any red flags to Erin. Pregnant with my baby, I'm just about ready to move back to Alaska, a court martial or years of child support payments could be in my future if anyone finds out or if you blab.....hey I have an idea let me take you hunting way out in the 100+ degree heat in the desert. :scratchhead:


----------



## Dyokemm (Apr 24, 2013)

I live less than an hour from Joshua Tree....for those of you that have never been out there, the desert is a HUGE empty area...if no one cracks, the authorities will almost assuredly never find her body.

Its sort of dark humor in these parts discussing just how many bodies are out there never to be found....my best guess is A LOT.


----------



## bandit.45 (Feb 8, 2012)

Dyokemm said:


> I live less than an hour from Joshua Tree....for those of you that have never been out there, the desert is a HUGE empty area...if no one cracks, the authorities will almost assuredly never find her body.
> 
> Its sort of dark humor in these parts discussing just how many bodies are out there never to be found....my best guess is A LOT.


A lot.


----------



## thatbpguy (Dec 24, 2012)

bandit.45 said:


> Sigh.....
> 
> What is it with these military spouses?


The military is a breeding ground for betrayers. In the Navy it exceeds 90%.


----------



## tom67 (Oct 2, 2012)

I REALLY hope what Jambri said is correct and they truly are building a case.
Like what J said all it would have taken someone older to read the texts but of course when you are that young and "in love"

I really hope some older marines have been talking to him.
I would not wish this on anyone.


----------



## Dyokemm (Apr 24, 2013)

"A lot."

lol...yep....I agree Bandit.

I always joke with my friends that if I ever have a situation where I know its either me or them, and there is no possible other way to solve the situation, I'll just have to add to the collection out there.

Of course its a joke, but I'd bet money that many a dispute has been handled in exactly that way in these parts for a long time.


----------



## tom67 (Oct 2, 2012)

Dyokemm said:


> "A lot."
> 
> lol...yep....I agree Bandit.
> 
> ...


:iagree::iagree:


----------



## Dyokemm (Apr 24, 2013)

"The military is a breeding ground for betrayers. In the Navy it exceeds 90%."

I graduated from the Naval Academy and was an officer for several years.

While 90% might be a bit high, I agree in general with what you say.

Saw a lot of M guys on my ship who just took their rings off when we pulled into liberty ports.

And saw a lot of M wives whose H's were deployed sl**ting around at the officer's club or local clubs while their H's were gone.

One of my good friends was stationed in Norfolk...he told me (it was his story and I never confirmed it one way or the other) that his ship left port for deployment, but three days out had some engineering issues so turned about and unexpectedly returned to port...he said there were LOTS of couples that ended up getting divorced out of that cause the H's caught their WW's and gf's already hooking up with their POSOM's.

I was in the Pac...but based on what I saw, I never questioned his story.


----------



## GROUNDPOUNDER (Mar 8, 2013)

Dyokemm said:


> I live less than an hour from Joshua Tree....for those of you that have never been out there, the desert is a HUGE empty area...if no one cracks, the authorities will almost assuredly never find her body.
> 
> Its sort of dark humor in these parts discussing just how many bodies are out there never to be found....my best guess is A LOT.


Well, if the sky wasn't overcast the day of the murder, the "eye in the sky" will probably have a nice record of the suspected driving from his house to the desert.

It'll take some time, but they should be able to pinpoint where he was that day. Especially if he was stupid enough to carry his cell phone with him. Then track him from there to where every he went.


----------



## staystrong (Sep 15, 2012)

I'm trying to imagine the sheer shock she must experienced once she realized her fate. If he even gave her that chance.. maybe he just shot her from behind. The guy's a sociopath.. he simply used a woman and destroyed her. 

Looks like a typical case of nice guy husband, more alpha OM and extremely naive WW.


----------



## Jambri (Mar 19, 2013)

staystrong said:


> I'm trying to imagine the sheer shock she must experienced once she realized her fate. If he even gave her that chance.. maybe he just shot her from behind. The guy's a sociopath.. he simply used a woman and destroyed her.
> 
> Looks like a typical case of nice guy husband, more alpha OM and extremely naive WW.


I have always believed it was a case of let her get a couple steps ahead of me and bang, one shot to the back of her head to turn the lights out. Quick, painless and this cowards' true intent would never be revealed. Either that or there was an argument, she told him she would tell his wife about the pregnancy if he didn't leave her and he snapped. If she had no more love for John (which is still really hard for me to believe) and she wanted to start over with a biologically intact family this could be a very real possibility. Who knows....


----------



## 3putt (Dec 3, 2012)

Sad follow up.....

Body of Marine's pregnant wife is found at the bottom of a mine shaft as her 24-year-old lover is arrested | Mail Online


----------



## tom67 (Oct 2, 2012)

3putt said:


> Sad follow up.....
> 
> Body of Marine's pregnant wife is found at the bottom of a mine shaft as her 24-year-old lover is arrested | Mail Online


Thank you for the update.


----------



## staystrong (Sep 15, 2012)

Personnel summary:

BS - genuinely good guy, aspiring military and family man, maybe somewhat vanilla
WW - has "cheaters' eyes"
OM - complete a-hole *********
OM's wife - complete hag, probably disordered or addicted to something

If the child is his, terrible terrible. 
If the child is not his (more likely), hurts in another way. 

My wife cheated.
My wife was killed in cold blood.
My wife was pregnant.
It was my baby.
It was not my baby. 

Jesus Christ - this guy must be in the psycho ward by now.


----------



## tom67 (Oct 2, 2012)

staystrong said:


> Personnel summary:
> 
> BS - genuinely good guy, aspiring military and family man, maybe somewhat vanilla
> WW - has "cheaters' eyes"
> ...


:iagree:
And her mother and family members I can't imagine what they are going through.
With the body found there is that closure WTF.


----------



## GROUNDPOUNDER (Mar 8, 2013)

3putt said:


> Sad follow up.....
> 
> Body of Marine's pregnant wife is found at the bottom of a mine shaft as her 24-year-old lover is arrested | Mail Online


This is what the "eye in the sky" is good for. It just takes them a little while to zero in. They track the cars that came and went before the murder and bingo.


----------



## The Middleman (Apr 30, 2012)

GROUNDPOUNDER said:


> This is what the "eye in the sky" is good for. It just takes them a little while to zero in. They track the cars that came and went before the murder and bingo.


That has to be the ultimate Karma Bus.


----------



## verpin zal (Feb 23, 2013)

"another horrible infidelity story" reminds me of a recent event out here, news on the third page.

Security guard leaves home for 0-8 am shift. Already suspicious, calls in sick, grabs the gun provided by company and goes back home at around 1:15 am. Wife, mother of 3 acts weird and panicky. Short search in the house reveals married OM, father of a toddler, hiding behind the balcony door. BH guns both OM and WW down. OM dead on scene, WW hospitalized, condition critical. BH calls authorities and surrenders with the gun.


----------



## Turin74 (Apr 11, 2014)

*Re: Re: Another horrible story with infidelity.*

Happened to me. Service time. Barrack. A friend of mine gets a letter from home (was a sad truth about his wife and his friend who managed to convince the wife that my friend is a looser and doesn't care about her because of doing service). This was not known as the time, 2 nights later night time alarm, full combat gear. The CO on duty confirms he (the guy) disarmed his mates, took all his gear including the assault rifle and the handgun and went home to sort things out. We had to track and catch him before he would've lolled somebody or got shot by police. Thought it was some sort of training until the letter info was revealed. When we tracked him he was getting ready to turn the gun on himself. 


verpin zal said:


> "another horrible infidelity story" reminds me of a recent event out here, news on the third page.
> 
> Security guard leaves home for 0-8 am shift. Already suspicious, calls in sick, grabs the gun provided by company and goes back home at around 1:15 am. Wife of 3 acts weird and panicky. Short search in the house reveals married OM, father of a toddler, hiding behind the balcony door. BH guns both OM and WW down. OM dead on scene, WW hospitalized, condition critical. BH calls authorities and surrenders with the gun.


----------



## tom67 (Oct 2, 2012)

I had my 15 yr old d read about her and I said I don't want to hear "well that will never happen to me"
I asked her what she thought she said "well why did she get married?"
I said good question.


----------



## Jambri (Mar 19, 2013)

tom67 said:


> I had my 15 yr old d read about her and I said I don't want to hear "well that will never happen to me"
> I asked her what she thought she said "well why did she get married?"
> I said good question.


Sad ending to a sad story. I will never understand what could have possessed her to cheat on a guy who deeply loved her and from all accounts was a saint to her. I mean if you re so fickle that you lose your love for someone after only 3 months:scratchhead: then why not move back home and get a divorce? Why stay? And why get involved with another married party that has a child no less? And my God, if you feel such a deep need to have adulterous sex why not USE PROTECTION? And after getting caught the first time and being forgiven, why then lie to your husband again and rendevouz with OM? I don't mean to knock someone who is dead but where was the love and respect for JC? IMO he is the only innocent one out of both families.

On another note since we are now talking double homicide, here's hoping this scumbag Chris Lee is given the death penalty.


----------



## tom67 (Oct 2, 2012)

I'm thinking Erin was coddled too much and rarely told no. To be that naive and self centered.:scratchhead:

I am NOT saying she deserved this!!!


----------



## bandit.45 (Feb 8, 2012)

When was a teenager there was a Mexican guy who lived down on the border by us who found out his wife was cheating on him. He tied her to a rope behind his truck and dragged her three miles down a dirt road. She was alive for most of it. 

Never piss off a macho Mexicano.


----------



## bandit.45 (Feb 8, 2012)

3putt said:


> Sad follow up.....
> 
> Body of Marine's pregnant wife is found at the bottom of a mine shaft as her 24-year-old lover is arrested | Mail Online


I hate being right.


----------



## tom67 (Oct 2, 2012)

bandit.45 said:


> I hate being right.


Soon we will see if his w was in on it.
I hope not.


----------



## tom67 (Oct 2, 2012)

Sigh...
I heard no mention of Erin having a father just the mother coming out.
Oh well moot point.


----------



## Turin74 (Apr 11, 2014)

*Re: Re: Another horrible story with infidelity.*

Where is it mentioned she's been caught and forgiven before? 


Jambri said:


> Sad ending to a sad story. I will never understand what could have possessed her to cheat on a guy who deeply loved her and from all accounts was a saint to her. I mean if you re so fickle that you lose your love for someone after only 3 months:scratchhead: then why not move back home and get a divorce? Why stay? And why get involved with another married party that has a child no less? And my God, if you feel such a deep need to have adulterous sex why not USE PROTECTION? And after getting caught the first time and being forgiven, why then lie to your husband again and rendevouz with OM? I don't mean to knock someone who is dead but where was the love and respect for JC? IMO he is the only innocent one out of both families.
> 
> On another note since we are now talking double homicide, here's hoping this scumbag Chris Lee is given the death penalty.


----------



## Jambri (Mar 19, 2013)

Turin74 said:


> Where is it mentioned she's been caught and forgiven before?


A number of reports I read claimed this. That's the reason why she started riding her horse only on the weekend while the Lee's rode theirs during the week. And they stopped carpooling together.


----------



## Turin74 (Apr 11, 2014)

*Re: Re: Another horrible story with infidelity.*

Thanks. Would appreciate some links. Makes me think of she'd be alive if her husband was more strict and less forgiving (eg grave danger of no consequences)? 


Jambri said:


> A number of reports I read claimed this. That's the reason why she started riding her horse only on the weekend while the Lee's rode theirs during the week. And they stopped carpooling together.


----------



## manticore (Sep 3, 2013)

I never understand why some women are so dependant (mentally) of WS, I know is more common for men to kick a cheater out of their lives, but common cheater and a murder and you still want to try to save your marriage.

If your WS killing his lover to save his life style (reputation) doesn't show you the sort of trash he is, then nothing will, the sad thing is that there are a lot of women like that I would never understand women as lee's wife


----------



## tom67 (Oct 2, 2012)

Jambri said:


> A number of reports I read claimed this. That's the reason why she started riding her horse only on the weekend while the Lee's rode theirs during the week. And they stopped carpooling together.


I hope h has family in town if not the CO should stick another marine in his home.
You just don't know where his mind is at.


----------



## Jambri (Mar 19, 2013)

Turin74 said:


> Thanks. Would appreciate some links. Makes me think of she'd be alive if her husband was more strict and less forgiving (eg grave danger of no consequences)?


I will try to find them but I've bounced and dug around so many places it won't be easy lol. Yeah I thought that about him as well. If it were me I would have let her know the marriage is over and she needed to pack her things and move back to Tennessee. I believe they were both far too young and naive for their own good.


----------



## tom67 (Oct 2, 2012)

manticore said:


> I never understand why some women are so dependant (mentally) of WS, I know is more common for men to kick a cheater out of their lives, but common cheater and a murder and you still want to try to save your marriage.
> 
> If your WS killing his lover to save his life style (reputation) doesn't show you the sort of trash he is, then nothing will, the sad thing is that there are a lot of women like that I would never understand women as lee's wife


It's todays emasculation of the male just watch the crap on U.S. tv.
I don't.
It's a horrible life lesson I hope some older marines have an honest talk with him.
And someone gives him MMSLP and NMMNG.


----------



## Turin74 (Apr 11, 2014)

*Re: Re: Another horrible story with infidelity.*

Thanks, no worries. So I'm thinking if he (h) would have exposed (no reason to kill to cover tracks), or enforced nc or just divorced her (to busy to go hiking) she'd be alive. 


Jambri said:


> I will try to find them but I've bounced and dug around so many places it won't be easy lol. Yeah I thought that about him as well. If it were me I would have let her know the marriage is over and she needed to pack her things and move back to Tennessee. I believe they were both far too young and naive for their own good.


----------



## tom67 (Oct 2, 2012)

Turin74 said:


> Thanks, no worries. So I'm thinking if he (h) would have exposed (no reason to kill to cover tracks), or enforced nc or just divorced her (to busy to go hiking) she'd be alive.


:iagree::iagree:


----------



## Jambri (Mar 19, 2013)

manticore said:


> I never understand why some women are so dependant (mentally) of WS, I know is more common for men to kick a cheater out of their lives, but common cheater and a murder and you still want to try to save your marriage.
> 
> If your WS killing his lover to save his life style (reputation) doesn't show you the sort of trash he is, then nothing will, the sad thing is that there are a lot of women like that I would never understand women as lee's wife


I don't believe there's a lot that separates Chris Lee from Nicole Lee. They both appear to be real scumbags and with her now being declared a person of interest, their own daughter may end up being raised by grandparents.


----------



## larry.gray (Feb 21, 2011)

Hey, what is the TAM conventional wisdom on "we only kissed"



> Lee told investigators ....
> ...He told police that although the two had kissed, they had never had intercourse.


If she turns out to have been pregnant by Lee when killed, this will be installment 45,134 proving that "we only kissed" really means the WS effed.


----------



## davecarter (Aug 15, 2013)

Jambri said:


> Sad ending to a sad story. I will never understand what could have possessed her to cheat on a guy who deeply loved her and from all accounts was a saint to her. I mean if you re so fickle that you lose your love for someone after only 3 months:scratchhead: then why not move back home and get a divorce? Why stay? And why get involved with another married party that has a child no less? And my God, if you feel such a deep need to have adulterous sex why not USE PROTECTION? And after getting caught the first time and being forgiven, why then lie to your husband again and rendevouz with OM? I don't mean to knock someone who is dead but where was the love and respect for JC? IMO he is the only innocent one out of both families.
> 
> On another note since we are now talking double homicide, here's hoping this scumbag Chris Lee is given the death penalty.


Because, as we have seen so many times, over and over and over and over:
*Women Are Attracted To Bad-Guys*.
It's genetic. 
You can't use this false logic that women come out with about wanting a nice man to settle down with.
It's BS.
Women despire nice-guys. 

And before any women chime in with _"we're not all like that", _there's another great gem for any guy out there who doesn't alreayd know it:
*Don't listen to what women say, just watch what women do.*


----------



## Forest (Mar 29, 2014)

Its also ironic that these tough "bad boys" like this loser are also the ones that end up killing women. Pregnant at that. Some tough guy.


----------



## Turin74 (Apr 11, 2014)

*Re: Re: Another horrible story with infidelity.*

Yep, typically nothing than tattoos, slang, pimped car ($$$ spent on pimping are typically 2x the cost of the car) and constant references to "people they know". When confronted with as much of a threat as a scratch on their previous pimped 1997 Datsun they panic... Unfortunately that pos panicked too much and had a gun... And he aimed it at the most vulnerable person. 



Forest said:


> Its also ironic that these tough "bad boys" like this loser are also the ones that end up killing women. Pregnant at that. Some tough guy.


----------



## Jambri (Mar 19, 2013)

davecarter said:


> Because, as we have seen so many times, over and over and over and over:
> *Women Are Attracted To Bad-Guys*.
> It's genetic.
> You can't use this false logic that women come out with about wanting a nice man to settle down with.
> ...


Sadly you are 100% correct. And it's that mindset women have that will keep them being beaten, raped and killed for years to come.


----------



## davecarter (Aug 15, 2013)

Jambri said:


> Sadly you are 100% correct. And it's that mindset women have that will keep them being beaten, raped and killed for years to come.


It's that obvious now (and if it isn't, and you're man, expect Trouble ahead).

Looking at the husband-marine Corwin, in the wedding photo - he just oozes "Take-Home-And-Introduce-To-Mom-and-Dad' niceness.
Look at a photo of the OM-marine, Lee - just looks like big trouble, through-and-through.

A woman is as sexually turned-off by a sensitive nice-guy as a man is by a fat woman. A woman's feelings when a nice-guy dotes on her in needy supplication, is exactly how a guy feels when he sees a fat woman bend over to pick up a donut.

Most women aren’t capable of this sort of self-reflection and it's not difficult to see why: if women had to rationalize with their inner-slvt, their way-out-there sexual natures on a regular basis, they'd go nuts.
Case-in-point: RDMU's wife. Her OM was progressively getting her to do allsorts of kinky stuff and after exposure, she come out with _“don’t blame him…he’s a nice guy”._
In other words, it's her husband's fault for not making the sexual-grade that the bad-boy OM passed with flying colors.
And what did RDMU do? Like the perfect, dutiful Nice-Guy, he rug-swept it, blamed himself.

Look, how many married women, after having their affair exposed, come out and say _"Damn. I feel so stupid...so used...he never cared about me at all. I'm glad he's out of my life" _and yet....deep-inside, they're thinking something totally different?

_Another _case-in-point: Chris989's wife. Her OM was a serial cheater, had 6 kids with 6 women, got her to take contraceptive injections and was ploughing her through the stars every night.
She's back with her husband because her 'love' for the OM was totally unrequited and she had nowhere else...to...turn...to....except... 

I'm sure there's many, many more off here that others know about...


Again: women saying and women doing – mutually exclusive. :nono:


----------



## tom67 (Oct 2, 2012)

She lost all respect for him when he rugswept the first time.
Like I said hopefully a few older guys there give him NMMNG and MMSLP because of all the crap he was indoctrinated in the public fool system.


----------



## warlock07 (Oct 28, 2011)

They were high school sweethearts. Can only imagine what the poor guy is going through.


----------



## azteca1986 (Mar 17, 2013)

davecarter said:


> *Women Are Attracted To Bad-Guys*.
> It's genetic.


Sometimes I don't put the cap back on the toothpaste. It's nice to know that my wife is being driven insane with desire by my actions. My dark tricycle awaits.

I think it might be more accurate to say that _some women_ are attracted to bad boys. But if you look at the fvcking state of the OM, it's clear the deceased WW had very low standards.

On another note, the police in those parts were commendably thorough. They did a good job finding the body.


----------



## davecarter (Aug 15, 2013)

azteca1986 said:


> Sometimes I don't put the cap back on the toothpaste. It's nice to know that my wife is being driven insane with desire by my actions. My dark tricycle awaits.
> 
> I think it might be more accurate to say that _some women_ are attracted to bad boys. But if you look at the fvcking state of the OM, it's clear the deceased WW had very low standards.
> 
> On another note, the police in those parts were commendably thorough. They did a good job finding the body.


Yeah? So I wonder what the % of OM's that today's (_yesterday's and hundreds of year before's)_ married women fell for were....'Nice Guys' themselves?
I'd put a few $ on '_not too many_'.


Sorry, but any other viewpoint you'd take as being from Feminists, sensitive Manlets and people who 'hate men with game'.
Or just plain naive.


And your argument falls completely flat when you suggest Mrs Corwin had very low standards when we see that her husband was probably the nicest, kind-hearted, wholesome man that any woman would want to marry and settle down with.


I think your Dark Tricycle has a wheel missing...


----------



## azteca1986 (Mar 17, 2013)

davecarter said:


> Sorry, but any other viewpoint you'd take as being from Feminists, sensitive Manlets and people who 'hate men with game'.
> Or just plain naive.


The fear reeks off you. This will happen if you fill your head with the crap you find on misogynist PUA forums. Fvcking sexually liberated, but lets be honest, gullible twenty-somethings is easy. Its easy because they're easy (Some of them at least). 

If these 'men with game' truly were ALPHA they'd be hitting on my wife whilst I'm standing right next to her. Now that would be impressive, but it never happens. Evidently I throw out a Ben Kenobi style jedi mind trick that lets potential suitors know - This is not the woman you're looking for. Move along.

Of course when I'm not around these 'men with game' come crawling out the woodwork. A _faithful_ wife, who are in the majority lets not forget, have a sliding scale of responses from; "thank you" (for the compliment), to "I'm married", to "I don't appreciate what you're implying about my integrity, so fvck off". No one can 'steal' your partner from you if your partner doesn't play ball.

I suggest you get your head to a place where if your partner ever chooses to say "Yes" when they agreed to always say "No" you understand that their decisions are out of your control. 

There are biological forces at play, but we're very sophisticated apes and are capable of over-riding them. This is true for both genders.



> And your argument falls completely flat when you suggest Mrs Corwin had very low standards when we see that her husband was probably the nicest, kind-hearted, wholesome man that any woman would want to marry and settle down with.


Seeing as her corpse was found at the bottom of a mine shaft and her lover is the prime suspect, I'm going to say that choice of sexual partner was poor. He looks like thug and 'allegedly' acted like one. Low standards in my book.


----------



## Turin74 (Apr 11, 2014)

*Re: Re: Another horrible story with infidelity.*

Understatement of the year  



azteca1986 said:


> Seeing as her corpse was found at the bottom of a mine shaft and her lover is the prime suspect, I'm going to say that choice of sexual partner was poor


----------



## larry.gray (Feb 21, 2011)

davecarter said:


> Because, as we have seen so many times, over and over and over and over:
> *Women Are Attracted To Bad-Guys*.
> It's genetic.
> You can't use this false logic that women come out with about wanting a nice man to settle down with.
> ...


We've got a local example right here:

Washington County sheriff on jail sex scandal: 'They didn't cross the line; they torched it' | OregonLive.com

Two women are throwing away their carriers and freedom for a child molesting scumbag. One is (and soon not to be) married to a COP of all things.


----------



## larry.gray (Feb 21, 2011)

I'm wondering how many United States Marines some on this thread have crossed paths with? 

I've known quite a few, and I don't think I'd ever call a single one of them "sensitive."


----------



## Turin74 (Apr 11, 2014)

*Re: Re: Another horrible story with infidelity.*

Not an US Marine (different country), but a good number of guys I've served with were tough SoB's in everything... apart from their loved ones (probably the only soft spot). I'd say likely soft spot. If it makes sense. 


larry.gray said:


> I'm wondering how many United States Marines some on this thread have crossed paths with?
> 
> I've known quite a few, and I don't think I'd ever call a single one of them "sensitive."


----------



## tom67 (Oct 2, 2012)

azteca1986 said:


> Sometimes I don't put the cap back on the toothpaste. It's nice to know that my wife is being driven insane with desire by my actions. My dark tricycle awaits.
> 
> I think it might be more accurate to say that _some women_ are attracted to bad boys. But if you look at the fvcking state of the OM, it's clear the deceased WW had very low standards.
> 
> On another note, the police in those parts were commendably thorough. They did a good job finding the body.


:iagree::iagree::iagree:
I was afraid he was going to get away with it.


----------



## bandit.45 (Feb 8, 2012)

Could yo imagine doing that search in August in the Mohave desert? Wow.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## tom67 (Oct 2, 2012)

bandit.45 said:


> Could yo imagine doing that search in August in the Mohave desert? Wow.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Needle in a haystack.
I think they were tapping their phones up there and got crucial info.
We shall see.


----------



## larry.gray (Feb 21, 2011)

bandit.45 said:


> Could yo imagine doing that search in August in the Mohave desert? Wow.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Beyond brutal. I think many don't realize how vast, hot and dry that desert is.


----------



## tom67 (Oct 2, 2012)

larry.gray said:


> Beyond brutal. I think many don't realize how vast, hot and dry that desert is.


Larry which one was going to get married?
Just curious but I assumed it was the younger one.


----------



## davecarter (Aug 15, 2013)

azteca1986 said:


> The fear reeks off you. This will happen if you fill your head with the crap you find on misogynist PUA forums. Fvcking sexually liberated, but lets be honest, gullible twenty-somethings is easy. Its easy because they're easy (Some of them at least).
> 
> If these 'men with game' truly were ALPHA they'd be hitting on my wife whilst I'm standing right next to her. Now that would be impressive, but it never happens. Evidently I throw out a Ben Kenobi style jedi mind trick that lets potential suitors know - This is not the woman you're looking for. Move along.
> 
> ...


Impressive riposte.


----------



## Justbreathe12 (Oct 27, 2013)

davecarter said:


> Because, as we have seen so many times, over and over and over and over:
> *Women Are Attracted To Bad-Guys*.
> It's genetic.
> You can't use this false logic that women come out with about wanting a nice man to settle down with.
> ...


I'm confused. Is this a forum for bashing women or for coping with infidelity?

The above sounds a lot like that loser, Elliot Rodger's "manifesto." PUA bs.


----------



## Justbreathe12 (Oct 27, 2013)

azteca1986 said:


> The fear reeks off you. This will happen if you fill your head with the crap you find on misogynist PUA forums.


Thank you. 

I am always flabbergasted by this ridiculous "women hate nice guys" meme. Maybe the women who have rejected people like Elliot Rodger rejected him because he was NOT actually a nice guy. Maybe they rejected him because they could smell the fear or the misogyny rolling off of him.

Sorry to get OT.

Anyway, I have been following this Corwin story on the news. I feel horrible for the husband. He probably can't even properly mourn because it's clouded by the revelation of the infidelity. Just terrible.


----------



## davecarter (Aug 15, 2013)

Justbreathe12 said:


> I'm confused. Is this a forum for bashing women or for coping with infidelity?
> 
> The above sounds a lot like that loser, Elliot Rodger's "manifesto." PUA bs.


Bashing women? How can I bash women - I love them. 

Who's Elliot Rodger and what is a PUA? :scratchhead:


----------



## tom67 (Oct 2, 2012)

*Found Deceased* Erin Corwin, 19 Year Old, Twentynine Palms, CA *ARREST MADE* - Page 142 - JusticeQuest


----------



## Turin74 (Apr 11, 2014)

That's a lot to read.. 
Thanks for posting. Are they saying the victim texted the accused inviting him to celebrate her pregnancy?


----------



## Calibre1212 (Aug 11, 2014)

Jesus...I can't even finish reading it.


----------



## bandit.45 (Feb 8, 2012)

Turin74 said:


> That's a lot to read..
> Thanks for posting. Are they saying the victim texted the accused inviting him to celebrate her pregnancy?


That's the way I read it. 

Can the killer be charged with the murder of the unborn fetus? Since California is the abortion Mecca of the US, I'm interested if there is any legal precedent.


----------



## Turin74 (Apr 11, 2014)

*Re: Re: Another horrible story with infidelity.*

Holly beep... 

Especially the foetus might be HIS. 

Not that familiar with US law but... I hope that anyone involved in this case (even lawyers hungry for publicity like this lady lawyer in S. Peterson case) would be sane enough to stay out of it, I also realise now this is likely to surface. 

I have seen anything on the personality of BH, but he is up to probably one of the longest rides in modern history (slight overstatement but only slight). 

Consequences of living in consequence-less society... 


bandit.45 said:


> That's the way I read it.
> 
> Can the killer be charged with the murder of the unborn fetus? Since California is the abortion Mecca of the US, I'm interested if there is any legal precedent.


----------



## cuchulain36 (Jul 8, 2014)

When I was in the military I would put the percentages of wives who remained faithful while their husbands were deployed at between 5-10%.

After witnessing that I have no idea why I decided to get married.


----------



## warlock07 (Oct 28, 2011)

Vigil to honor Erin Corwin Monday night | News - Home


----------



## davecarter (Aug 15, 2013)

Posted on that thread:
_"It is beyond my imagination to understand why any woman would think a man who cheats is worth keeping, and beyond that, why any woman who would think a man who KILLS is worth keeping!
It's baffling!!!"_


----------



## Turin74 (Apr 11, 2014)

*Re: Re: Another horrible story with infidelity.*

Have seen too many cases when a wife is desperately hanging and refusing to leave drinking abusive cheating drug taking unemployed ugly husband... And can't really answer why. Sometimes until too late. 

But in this case I believe she's covering her husband in order not to be incriminated herself (won't work imo) 


davecarter said:


> Posted on that thread:
> _"It is beyond my imagination to understand why any woman would think a man who cheats is worth keeping, and beyond that, why any woman who would think a man who KILLS is worth keeping!
> It's baffling!!!"_


----------



## davecarter (Aug 15, 2013)

Turin74 said:


> Have seen too many cases when a wife is desperately hanging and refusing to leave drinking abusive cheating drug taking unemployed ugly husband... And can't really answer why. Sometimes until too late.
> 
> But in this case I believe she's covering her husband in order not to be incriminated herself (won't work imo)


I think, maybe...if a husband said _"I love you"_ every morning, turned up with flowers every Friday evening after work, sorted the finances, took the kids out every weekend, fixed the broken-appliances, put the toilet-seat down (_and lets not forget, put the cap back on the toothpaste_)...she'd be like _"Screw this...I'm off!" _and heads for the nearest OM in sight.


----------



## missthelove2013 (Sep 23, 2013)

Turin74 said:


> Thanks. Would appreciate some links. Makes me think of she'd be alive if her husband was more strict and less forgiving (eg grave danger of no consequences)?


Its not his fault his deceased wife was a whoor...


----------



## Turin74 (Apr 11, 2014)

*Re: Re: Another horrible story with infidelity.*

Which is probably what happened between the victim and her nice guy husband. 

Look, you are right, it's just not what I meant on my post. 



davecarter said:


> "Screw this...I'm off!" and heads for the nearest OM in sight.


----------



## Turin74 (Apr 11, 2014)

*Re: Re: Another horrible story with infidelity.*

Not at all. But going by the information that he knew about the affair and rug swept it, I can't stop myself thinking about the possibility of:
- H does everything "the TAM" way (lawyers up, exposes, DNA test, etc) 
- the secret is out wide, so no point in committing crime to cover it
- she's to busy with divorce, lawyers and all to go hiking and celebrating with her lover 
- she's so not happy, maybe divorcing, but alive 

Instead
- she lives "normal" life
- she brags to her friend about the affair 
- she goes with OM to 'celebrate' their adulterous child
- she ends up dead




missthelove2013 said:


> Its not his fault his deceased wife was a whoor...


----------



## tom67 (Oct 2, 2012)

Erin Corwin: Marine husband Jon Corwin has 'closure'


----------



## tom67 (Oct 2, 2012)

From the article I posted above...

In March, Jonathan discovered Chris and Erin had a brief affair. However, Jonathan believed the fling was over, and so he had made amends with his wife and tried to forgive his neighbor. Jonathan didn't discover the affair had continued until after Erin had disappeared.

Sadly he never checked up on her after he caught her...
Sigh.
Peace soldier.


----------



## Ripper (Apr 1, 2014)

As terrible as it is, I can't shake the notion that this poor guy is better off.

This woman was not going to stop. At best he was looking at a divorce. At worst he would be in a cuckolded marriage with a slice of paternity fraud on the side. 

What happened to the unborn child (if confirmed) is unconscionable. But I'm having a hard time finding any sympathy for the two adulterers.


----------



## tom67 (Oct 2, 2012)

Ripper said:


> As terrible as it is, I can't shake the notion that this poor guy is better off.
> 
> This woman was not going to stop. At best he was looking at a divorce. At worst he would be in a cuckolded marriage with a slice of paternity fraud on the side.
> 
> What happened to the unborn child (if confirmed) is unconscionable. But I'm having a hard time finding any sympathy for the two adulterers.


Oh she played a part in her own demise for sure.
She came from a broken home and from what I read Jon had a solid family.
That does not excuse her choices.
I am not saying that she deserved to die.
I believe the DA is putting in "special circumstances" meaning the death penalty is on the table.


----------



## tom67 (Oct 2, 2012)

Man accused in Erin Corwin murder to be arraigned Tuesday


----------



## Nostromo (Feb 8, 2014)

bandit.45 said:


> That's the way I read it.
> 
> Can the killer be charged with the murder of the unborn fetus? Since California is the abortion Mecca of the US, I'm interested if there is any legal precedent.



Wikipedia-Murder of Laci Peterson


It's a very strange time we live in where people can commit essentially the same act (infanticide) and only the one who didn't get permission and a form of payment from the expecting mother is charged with murder. In the name of consistency this suspect should really just be charged with murdering the woman and maybe damaging her property or some similar misdemeanor.


----------



## Nostromo (Feb 8, 2014)

Ripper said:


> What happened to the unborn child (if confirmed) is unconscionable. But I'm having a hard time finding any sympathy for the two adulterers.


:iagree: We have this strange notion that we should never speak ill of the dead. I don't know where this platitude was birthed but I can't think of any logical foundation for it. The mere act of dying doesn't magically erase all the awful sh*t you did in this life. "You" being people in general not you personally btw. The only reason I can think of is that telling the ugly truth about the deceased might hurt their living family and friends feelings.
But is that really a good enough reason to whitewash what actually happened? I prefer the biblical way of handling these unpleasant situations over our new modern and unoffensive route. 
"The truth shall set you free and you shall be free indeed."


----------



## davecarter (Aug 15, 2013)

tom67 said:


> From the article I posted above...
> 
> In March, Jonathan discovered Chris and Erin had a brief affair. However, Jonathan believed the fling was over, and so he had made amends with his wife and tried to forgive his neighbor. Jonathan didn't discover the affair had continued until after Erin had disappeared.
> 
> ...


Yeah, like I was saying before,_ 'Nice Guys Finish Last'_.


----------



## Turin74 (Apr 11, 2014)

*Re: Re: Another horrible story with infidelity.*

Thanks for posting Tom, 

Yep, confirms what I was saying. What they "his wife and friend" did was inexcusable but he has paid a high cost for trying to be a nice guy when circumstances required something different. He's still trying to be. 

It strikes me how casual he speaks about the affair, almost like "yes, they did it, but it's over, she's my wife, he's my friend, no big deal". 

Question: 'spent bullets' means bullets from the body or spent cartridges? 


tom67 said:


> Erin Corwin: Marine husband Jon Corwin has 'closure'


----------



## tom67 (Oct 2, 2012)

Turin74 said:


> Thanks for posting Tom,
> 
> Yep, confirms what I was saying. What they "his wife and friend" did was inexcusable but he has paid a high cost for trying to be a nice guy when circumstances required something different. He's still trying to be.
> 
> ...


The sick part is all he had to do was tell his commanding officer and the pos is gone.
Now that doesn't change how messed up she was arrgg!


----------



## davecarter (Aug 15, 2013)

...


----------



## tom67 (Oct 2, 2012)

Erin Corwin Murder Suspect Pleads Not Guilty : People.com


----------



## manticore (Sep 3, 2013)

davecarter said:


> Yeah, like I was saying before,_ 'Nice Guys Finish Last'_.


well, technically speaking in this case the nice guy is the only one still standing.

the WW cruelly killed by the man with whom she enjoyed her thrills.

The damn scum facing at least life sentence or even death penalty.

The BW whom supported and covered her scum POS facing the possibility of charges and losing her daughter.

and the only one with the possibility to rebuild his life and find a nice woman is the nice guy who tried to forgive his wife and the scum POS.

When I see these sort of cases a just keep wondering why women keep involving themselves in affairs with scums, historically speaking they always have the worst part of the deal, in the best scenario they end living with the POS stigmatizated for life and in the worst, well this case illustrated it just as it is.


----------



## Divinely Favored (Apr 1, 2014)

Killer can still ask forgiveness for his transgressions before death... The girl was in an affair when killed...at least the baby is back with God... Shame she will never be with her child again.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Turin74 (Apr 11, 2014)

*Re: Re: Another horrible story with infidelity.*

C'mon, 

So the adulterous cheater and cold blooded killer will - according to you - get forgiveness if he asks, and the girl (no matter how bad her actions were she didn't plan to kill nobody) won't have it because pos killer didn't give her time to say mea culpa? 

Gimme break please


Divinely Favored said:


> Killer can still ask forgiveness for his transgressions before death... The girl was in an affair when killed...at least the baby is back with God... Shame she will never be with her child again.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Forest (Mar 29, 2014)

manticore said:


> well, technically speaking in this case the nice guy is the only one still standing.
> 
> the WW cruelly killed by the man with whom she enjoyed her thrills.
> 
> ...


This is true. In ten years where will the players in this case be? Everyone who caused hurt will be dead, in prison, or have watched their family and finances decimated.

Our "nice guy" will still be charting his own course, and without these people in his path.


----------



## tom67 (Oct 2, 2012)

Forest said:


> This is true. In ten years where will the players in this case be? Everyone who caused hurt will be dead, in prison, or have watched their family and finances decimated.
> 
> Our "nice guy" will still be charting his own course, and without these people in his path.


Jon's father is in town with him.
I hope he has a heart to heart with him.
someone has to shake him out of the nice guy syndrome.


----------



## Turin74 (Apr 11, 2014)

*Re: Re: Another horrible story with infidelity.*

Have an (unsubstantiated) feeling this is not going to happen. Either this story teaches him a lesson or nothing does. 



tom67 said:


> Jon's father is in town with him.
> I hope he has a heart to heart with him.
> someone has to shake him out of the nice guy syndrome.


----------



## davecarter (Aug 15, 2013)

Turin74 said:


> Have an (unsubstantiated) feeling this is not going to happen. Either this story teaches him a lesson or nothing does.


Or, it sends him into spiraling oblivion.


----------



## cuchulain36 (Jul 8, 2014)

davecarter said:


> Or, it sends him into spiraling oblivion.



He'll be Ok, as sad as it is at least he isn't spending his life with a woman who cuckolded him and was going to have him raise another mans baby. He's now young, single, and has his life ahead of him.

I hate to be crude but this death, after the way she treated him probably won't be too difficult to get over.


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

Divinely Favored said:


> Killer can still ask forgiveness for his transgressions before death... The girl was in an affair when killed...at least the baby is back with God... Shame she will never be with her child again.


Forgiveness is not just give when asked for. He would have to do redemption and penance. What do you think that looks like for an act like having an affair and then killing his affair partner and the innocent baby? Few people would ever be able to achieve forgiveness from such horrible acts.


----------

